# Please draw Rory the Roman for a drawing in return :)



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Can someone please draw my little guy, Rory, for a drawing of mine in return? Thanks 
Sorry for the sidewaysness of the pictures! Lol!


----------



## FintasticDiscus (Jan 10, 2015)

You mean a sketch? I can sketch him. Could you get a closeup of his face, a front on view? The pics are dark..his body is plum or blue or blackish? Could you shine a light in then take a pic? I dont usually do colored sketches but I do realistic blank n whites and now n then I like pen n ink. It really depends on the detail I add that determines if I add color.


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay, I drew Rory. 
Now you'll draw one of my bettas? 
Here's Piccolo-


----------

